# The Suicide Squad



## Veho (Mar 29, 2021)

Not to be confused with "Suicide Squad". This is "_The_ Suicide Squad". Avoiding a number might be a way of refusing to acknowledge the original, or it might just be the hip new thing all the cool kids are doing these days, I mean just look at the (lack of) numbering for Rocky or Rambo sequels. Anyway, _The_ Suicide Squad Part Two: Electric Bugaloo: Rise of Patrick Star, trailer oop: 

​

Look, it's bad. It's really bad. But it can't be worse than the first one. 

_Or can it? _


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 29, 2021)

It looks fun and doesn't seem to take itself too seriously like most comic book movies. Also it doesn't look like it has tons of woke shit crammed into it for the sake of appeasing lots of keyboard lesbian race baiting SJW's. The name is tragic, is it meant to be a reboot or something? Hopefully it is, bonus points for no Will Smith playing a generic Will Smith character and being replaced with Idris Elba.

it will be worth the 2gb yiffy download probably.


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm a fan of Gunn's work, so I'm hopeful. I do feel bad for David Ayer, whose vision for Suicide Squad was completely butchered by Warner Bros interfering. That said, the first Suicide Squad is one of the worst films I've ever seen so this soft reboot has a pretty low bar to meet. Hopefully the positive reception from the Snyder cut makes it clear to Warner Bros; let your filmmakers do their jobs. Studio interference only makes worse films.


----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2021)

p1ngpong said:


> It looks fun and doesn't seem to take itself too seriously like most comic book movies. Also it doesn't look like it has tons of woke shit crammed into it for the sake of appeasing lots of keyboard lesbian race baiting SJW's. The name is tragic, is it meant to be a reboot or something? Hopefully it is, bonus points for no Will Smith playing a generic Will Smith character and being replaced with Idris Elba.
> 
> it will be worth the 2gb yiffy download probably.




Yeah no, a movie written and directed by the guy who wrote and/or directed: Guardians of the Galaxy, Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2, Avengers: Infinity War, Avengers: Endgame, and is slated to write and direct Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 3, can not be anything but bog standard superhero movie fare. So he was allowed to make a few dick jokes and show some gore, but this is still a $150 million investment by Warner Brothers and you can be sure that every single one of those dicks has been vetted by a committee. They will be the most sanitized dicks you have ever seen outside the Bad Dragon factory.


----------



## eyeliner (Mar 31, 2021)

The first SS was standard. The second was crap, bottom of the barrel dung. 

This isn't going to be much better. They seem to take a few notes from Deadpool in regards to seriousness.

And the casting is wrong, as it was before.


----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2021)

​

We get to see the a few more squad members in this one. 

I see Harley is employing the time-honored Grammaton style of gunplay: stand in the middle of the firefight and shoot in every direction.


----------



## ValentinDerkovsky (Apr 23, 2021)

To be honest, I don't really like Suicide Squad because I think the director is a bit underdeveloped in his creation.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 3, 2021)

New trailer out!



I will waiting!


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 3, 2021)

I have no comment on this, as many of my friends back from Nam have commited ....... I even stopped one in his attempt. Thus this is not fun to even fathom to watch. Sorry guys.


----------

